# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  A "Gilchrist" for under 9K !?!

## Capt. E

Want a Gilchrist for under 9K??  Very interesting F-4 conversion...new soundboard etc etc...  Unique instrument
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GIBSON-1920-...item4ad86b03c8

----------


## PJ Doland

This thing keeps popping up for sale _over and over again_.

Has anyone played it? Is it a dud?

----------


## NoNickel

Not again, but still for sale.  This seller is a dealer in Canada.  I think he traded for a Bush.  He had it on ebay a couple months ago for over $9500 (i think) and now has reduced his price.  i would like to have bought it but not above $6,500 0r $7,000 but only if it really sounded like a Gil.  Problem with items like this is that the resale is so iffy, because you have to find someone who can get past a special history on the instrument, i.e. that it is not a Gibson or a Gil but a mash up of the two.  While everything I buy is potentially a keeper, you have to buy right, meaning what can you sell it for if you find something you like better.  I dont have to make money on it, but i cant afford to lose too much.  I dont think there are too many $8000 buyers for this one out there.  I think there would be a fair number at $6500-$7000.  JMHO

----------

dchernack

----------


## sgrexa

I am pretty sure this was for sale on the Cafe' in the last year or so for a lot less than 9K. I also recall asking the seller about this and was assured that it sounded very good. I think it is a solid buy at around 5-6K. 

Sean

----------

Dobe

----------


## sgarrity

I played it and didn't want to buy it.  It sounds like a decent Gibson Fern/F5L.  For $6k it's a cool story.  any more than that and no thanks.  YMMV

----------

dchernack, 

Dobe

----------


## jim simpson

I've wondered how the value would be determined (by the market, I guess) on conversions. I know the normal things that devalue an instruments such as refinishing, part change outs/non original parts so something like this has me guessing.  I suppose the same conversion by an unknown maker would be a different factor. 

I did evaluate an F-model by an unknown maker that was re-topped by Gilchrist. It didn't sound right to me. I've liked the Gilchrists that I've played but this one wasn't close.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I've responded to posts about this before, but here goes.
Firstly, it has not been for sale " a lot", it was first sold for $11,000 - that I remember - a couple of year's ago.  The guy that bought it ended up selling most of his stuff - including his house, the Gil/gib, an Ellis A, etc.  The Ellis and the Gil/gib for quite a bargain price...
The Gil/gib is a bona Fide 1920 f4 retopped and converted to an F5 by Steve in 1996 - x-braced.   Having played it I'd rate it much better than 3 F5L's I've owned and nicer than a Sam Bush I've owned.  I've only plagued a Gil F5 briefly so I can't really comment on that comparison.  By and large, expensive mandolins are wasted on me.  I sold it on to the dealer in Canada - he has had it since.  that's 3 owners in as many years, but only one of us bought it to keep, and that was the first guy - there have been more posts about this instrument than it's had owners.  Mandolins over 5K do not sell overnight - Sam Bush's at 50% of retail sit for quite a while regardless of the bargain that they are.  An Altman at an unbelievable low price sat for quite a while in The Classifieds.  Tone and sound are very subjective.  If you want to get a feel for an instrument you have to play it yourself.  Gils aren't everyone's cup of tea, neither are Gibson's, a Gil/Gib is going to appeal to a select few.

----------

Ed Goist, 

mandomedic, 

Paul Statman

----------


## mtucker

I've never played it but my educated guess is that Steve wouldn't have let it out of his sight until it sounded really good …that's simply the only way he rolls ..  :Grin:

----------


## Capt. E

A Gilchrist and this instrument would probably be wasted on me as well, but I sure enjoy hearing a master player exercise their possibilities...  Be nice to try it out someday. I have played a Gilchrist F-4 before (oval hole and all) and found it rather nice, but not wonderful. Of course, F-5's are another world.

----------


## lenf12

Gils, like all the other higher end mandolins, are an acquired taste. I would bet money that a Gilchrist "restoration" would net more  in resale value than a Gilchrist "conversion". Just my opinion....

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## AlanN

That would be a wager I would do... :Whistling:

----------


## lenf12

There are still 2 days left on this auction. Only time will tell  :Wink: 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

